# KUALA LUMPUR - STORMWATER MANAGEMENT AND ROAD TUNNEL (SMART)



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

*Kuala Lumpur’s dual purpose tunnel is a world first*










*tunnel rendering..*



























The first mode, under normal condition where there is no storm or low rainfall, no flood water will be diverted into the system.Under the second mode, SMART system will be activated and this happens when there is moderate storm.










When the second mode is activated, flood water is diverted into the bypass tunnel in the lower channel of the motorway tunnel and it is important to note, that, up to this stage, the motorway section is still open to traffic.

At the third mode of operation the motorway will be closed to traffic. With extensive and effective monitoring stations, when the third mode of operation is needed, the motorway will be closed to traffic. Sufficient time will be allocated to allow the last vehicle to exit the motorway before the automated water-tight gates are opened to allow flood water to pass through. The motorway will be reopened to traffic within 48 hours after the closure. 

Tunnel Safety
Ventilation/ escape shafts at 1km intervals: these powerful air ventilators will constantly renew the air and maintain the air quality within the motorway. To protect the ventilation system during the flooding, the systems consist of a series of shafts each containing an exhaust and fresh air injector. This design enables the fans to be situated outside the SMART tunnel to create a longitudinal flow in the tunnel between the shafts that permits the air in the tunnel to be continuously renewed and to enable extraction of the exhaust fumes. The feature also allows for smoke control in the event of a fire. 

Equipped with fire fighting, telecommunication and surveillance equipment at 1 km interval.











*1.0 BACKGROUND * 


*SMART will measure a massive 13.2m in diameter, the largest of its kind in South East Asia and one of the top 10 largest in the world, spanning 11km from a holding basin in Kampung Berembang (off Jalan Ampang near Gleneagles Hospital,) to a storage reservoir (a former mining pond) in Taman Desa. * 

*2.0 OBJECTIVES*

· To solve flood problems and to solve traffic congestion at Sungai Besi, Kuala Lumpur’s southern gateway.


*
3.0 SCOPE OF WORK*

The scope of work involved in the SMART Project consists of these main components:-

· A Bypass Tunnel of 9.7 km in length originating from upstream of the Sg. Klang in Kampung Berembang, Ampang reaching southward and ended in an ex-mining pond in Taman Desa. It has an internal diameter of 11.



· Apart form the construction of the tunnel, the stormwater management components consist of::



v The construction of a holding basin in Kg. Berembang, Gombak;



v The upgrading of an ex-mining pond in Taman Desa as a storage reservoir;



v The construction of a twin box culvert outlet structure (about 500m in length) from the Taman Desa Pond to Sg. Kerayong;



v The construction of related control structures.



Upon completion, the ponds and the bypass tunnel will have the capacity to store 3 million cubic meters of flood water.



· A portion of the tunnel (about 3 km in length) will integrate both flood mitigation (stormwater management) and motorway purposes. This dual-usage portion begins from the Kg. Pandan roundabout and ended at the KL-Seremban Highway near the Jalan Istana junction. The motorway portion of the tunnel comprises of a double-decked carriageway in the tunnel. The ingress & egress to the existing roadway system are connected to Jalan Tun Razak (1.4km) and to the KL-Seremban Highway (1.6km). 

· A flood detection system will be integrated in the SMART system to manage traffic control operation and flood forecasting.

*-the SMART project will be complete at the end of 2006-*

some progress work pic..


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

progress..


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

Interesting concept.....


----------



## allurban (Apr 7, 2006)

The TBM travelling through the southern portion of the tunnel has just broke surface.

Cheers, m
http://www.nst.com.my/Current_News/nst/Sunday/National/20060423075609/Article/index_html

Southern tunnel completed
23 Apr 2006



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
KUALA LUMPUR: There was literally light at the end of the tunnel when the boring machine, Gemilang, broke through at Taman Desa, signalling the completion of the southern passage of the SMART tunnel.


Workers from MMC-Gamuda, along with officials from the Department of Drainage and Irrigation, as well as the Malaysian Highway Authority, cheered when Gemilang broke the diaphragm wall at 6.38pm, spurting water.

The 25 men, who emerged from the 12.8m high Gemilang after seven hours of digging underground, received loud applause. 

Although there was a two-day delay, the completed 4km southern tip is still a month ahead of schedule.

Work on the northern section, measuring about 6km, is expected to finish by end of the year.

The Stormwater Management and Road Tunnel, or SMART, is a project initiated by the Federal Government to solve flood woes in the city.


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

Structural works at Junction Box in progress.











Surface water drains and external work for Jalan Davis Motorway Control Centre completed.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Concreting of upper deck panel ending 675m from North Ventilation Shaft in progress 










Casting of upper deck panel from South Ventilation Shaft 










External works for Toll Supervision Building in progress










Motorway ramps at KL-Seremban


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*GEMILANG REACHES ITS FINAL DESTINATION*
22nd APRIL 2006

SMART's second Tunnel Boring Machine (TBM), Gemilang , has finally completed its journey on 22 nd April 2006 when it reaches the Storage Reservoir at Taman Desa.

Gemilang started its tunneling activities on 31 st August 2004 at North Ventilation Shaft, Padang JKR, Jalan Chan Sow Lin and has since bored	


3968m to reach the end of the drive. During this drive, Gemilang has erected 2334 rings that make up the southern portion of the total 9.7km stormwater tunnel. Gemilang has achieved a world record during this period – building 66 rings per week and 13 rings per 24 hours operation for a large diameter size TBM in a Karstic Limestone ground condition.

Tuah , SMART's first TBM has restarted its northward tunneling on the third week of April 2006.

The South Drive was completed ahead of schedule and we have taken over the North Drive operations and we have started tunneling. We target to complete the North section of the tunnel by end of the year to catch up with the schedule. Overall completion of SMART is at 75.4%.

SMART is primarily a flood mitigation project being implemented by the Government to mitigate flooding in the city center. The project has a secondary purpose which is to act as an alternative traffic dispersal system between the Southern Gateway and the city center.

SMART is being implemented under the joint supervision of the Department of Irrigation and Drainage Malaysia and the Malaysian Highway Authority. The project implementer is the MMC-Gamuda Joint Venture.

The project which started construction in January 2003 will see completion within the scheduled time frame.

Updated: 22 April 2006


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Final section title The Tunnel


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Final section title The Tunnel


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Just saw the preview, it'll be shown on Discovery Channel soon.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

NORTH VENTILATION SHAFT
Structural works within TBM Launch Shaft in progress.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

MOTORWAY RAMPS AT KG. PANDAN
Modified Concrete Overlay (MCO) screeding at MN02 commenced.










Landscaping works at Motorway Control Centre commenced.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KG BEREMBANG – STORMWATER CONTROL CENTRE
Structural works for Stormwater Control Centre completed.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

SOUTH JUNCTION BOX
Structural works and brickwork at Vent Shaft branch in progress.


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

the tunnel seems very short in some of those pictures. what is the hight limit because i could not see semi trucks fitting in there


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Tunneling *

For SMART (STORMWATER MANAGEMENT AND ROAD TUNNEL ), two Slurry Shield machines are used, both starting from the JKR field area in Jalan Chan Sow Lin. The first machine will head North under Jalan Tun Razak and Jalan Desa Pandan before terminating at the pond at Ampang behind 
Gleneagles Hospital.

The second machine will head south under the Jalan Chan Sow Lin and the KL-Seremban Highway next to the Sg Besi airfield before terminating at the existing pond in Taman Desa.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*| Progress as of 31st August 2006*
MOTORWAY RAMPS AT KG. PANDAN










Landscaping works at Motorway Control Centre completed.

MOTORWAY RAMPS AT KL - SEREMBAN










Installation of toll booths and external cabling for toll plazas in progress.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Smart Tunnel toll-free for 1 month*
12 February, 2007
NewStraitTimes












KUALA LUMPUR: Motorists will have a one month toll-free ride along the newly constructed Smart Tunnel in the city centre. The tunnel is expected to open by end of next month, said Drainage and Irrigation department director-general Datuk Keizrul Abdullah.

"The move is to get motorists to use the new route that runs under the city," he said after inspecting the tunnel yesterday.

The world’s first two-in-one RM1.93 billion tunnel provides an alternative for motorists to escape the infamous Jalan Tun Razak jams to go south, and for those from Seremban to the city centre.

Motorists using the tunnel will also be able to avoid congestion in Jalan Sg Besi.

The Smart Tunnel — Stormwater Management and Road Tunnel — was built to channel excess floodwaters away from the city.

The excess water will first be diverted to a holding pond in Kg Berembang, Ampang. It will then be channelled to the 9.7km stormwater tunnel.

From here, the excess water will be transferred to a storage pond, which is a disused mining pool in Taman Desa, before being released into the river downstream.

On toll charges, Keizrul said Works Minister Datuk Seri S. Samy Vellu will make an announcement soon.

"This is an alternative route. There are existing roads and we are building it under existing roads. If motorists want to reach their destination faster, they will have to pay for the service."

He said before the official opening of the tunnel, a run will be held on March 11 under the streets of Kuala Lumpur.

"Those who do not want to run can walk to feel the environment at the tunnel," he said.

At present, the test run is being carried out on safety features such as the ventilation system and closed-circuit television (CCTV) camera.

He said the flash flood system would be in place by end of June, enabling the tunnel to function effectively during a flash flood.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Smart Tunnel Toll Rate After Cabinet Nod - Samy Vellu*
Updated : 12-02-2007 
Media : Bernama 


KUALA LUMPUR, Feb 11 (Bernama) -- The toll rates for the newly-built Smart tunnel will be announced only after the cabinet approved the proposed rates, Works Minister Datuk Seri S. Samy Vellu said Sunday.

Declining to reveal the proposed rates, the minister said his ministry would submit a cabinet paper on the rates before making public.

"It has not been decided yet as my ministry has to put up a paper to the cabinet. Also, I've to talk to the Economic Planning Unit in the Prime Minister's Department before I make any disclosure on the rates," he told reporters after presenting cash incentives to 580 Tamil school pupils who excelled in last year's Standard Six Assessment Test (UPSR).

"Everything concerning toll rates will be decided by the cabinet. "It is not my own decision to increase, charge extra or reduce toll," Samy Vellu said.

Drainage and Irrigation Department director-general Datuk Keizrul Abdullah said yesterday motorists would have a month toll-free ride along the tunnel expected to open end of next month.

The Storm Water Management and Road Tunnel (Smart) was built to channel excess floodwater away from the city.

On Tamil school development, Samy Vellu, who is also MIC president, said Education Minister Datuk Seri Hishammuddin Tun Hussein had agreed to build new buildings for 16 Tamil schools costing RM18 million.

He said 22 fully government-aided Tamil schools would be rebuilt under the Ninth Malaysia Plan.

Earlier, in his speech, Samy Vellu said he was proud of the increasing number of high achievers from Tamil schools in the UPSR examination every year.

"If possible, I want all Indian students to opt for a professional career. In fact, my vision is to see two professionals in every Indian family," he added.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Internal works for Stormwater Control Centre completed, roadworks to start.
From SMART website


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

| Progress as of 31st December 2006
Installation of IP65 and signal lights inside tunnel completed.
From SMART website


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Internal works for Stormwater Control Centre completed, roadworks to start.
From SMART website


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KG BEREMBANG – TUNNEL INTAKE
Construction of TBM base slab within the North Retrieval Shaft in progress.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*30,000 to use tunnel in first month*
06 Mar 2007











KUALA LUMPUR: The Smart Tunnel will see 30,000 vehicles travelling its length when it begins operations this month.

Smart (Stormwater Management and Road Tunnel) Project director Datuk Azmi Mat Nor said this was the estimation for the first month as it would be toll-free during this period.

He said the permanent ban on heavy vehicles and motorcycles would ensure smooth flow of traffic round-the-clock. 

"The ban is also to make sure there are no breakdowns and accidents in the tunnels." 

Azmi was speaking after federal territories Minister Datuk Zulhasnan Rafique visited the project site yesterday before the official run on March 9.

The 3km motorway makes up part of a 9.7km water tunnel designed to channel water away from the city, reducing the risk of a flood. 

The part where the motorway meets the water tunnel is the world’s first two-in-one tunnel. 

In this area, water is channelled into a lower deck while the middle and upper decks are for motorists. 

If need be, the two decks for vehicles can also be flooded to channel water.

The RM1.93 billion tunnel provides an alternative for motorists to escape the Jalan Tun Razak traffic congestion.

It is estimated that 200,000 vehicles travel the road above the tunnel daily. 

Zulhasnan said about 96 per cent of the tunnel had been completed and that test runs were being carried out on the tunnel’s safety features.

He said a flash-flood system will be in place by the end of June, enabling the tunnel to function during a flash flood.

He said the Drainage and Irrigation Department and City Hall were also creating more retention ponds and canals in Gombak and its surroundings to reduce flash floods.

"We hope to have fewer incidences of flash floods once the projects are completed," he added.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Tunnel all set for a month’s trial*
Wednesday March 7, 2007
By LISA GOH
Photos By SAM THAM
TheStar


ABOUT 20,000 to 30,000 motorists are expected to use the Smart tunnel daily when it is open for a one-month trial, said Smart (Stormwater Management And Road Tunnel) project director Datuk Azmi Mat Nor. 

“Currently, about 200,000 vehicles use the Sungei Besi highway and we are only forecasting the number of motorists who will use the tunnel. 

“Only Class 1 vehicles are allowed to use the tunnel,” he said after visiting the site with Federal Territories Minister Datuk Zulhasnan Rafique. 

The maximum height of the motorway is 2m and the speed limit is 60kmph. 

The 6km double-deck tunnel would be fully completed by the end of the month while the storm water tunnel would only be completed in June. 

Azmi said it would be up to the Drainage and Irrigation Department and the Works Ministry to officially open the tunnel. 

The upper deck of the motorway tunnel is for southbound traffic, while the lower deck is for city-bound traffic. 

Among the safety features of the tunnels are cross passages every 250m, a shaft that reaches the surface of the ground every 1km, heat and carbon monoxide detectors and over 200 cameras.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Smart toll may be RM1.60-RM2*
By Sharen Kaur
March 14 2007
BusinessTimes











THE toll rate for the RM1.93 billion Stormwater Management and Road Tunnel (Smart) motorway could be fixed at between RM1.60 and RM2.00 after taking into consideration certain factors.

These include the project cost, the number of vehicles expected to ply the route, the length of the concession agreement, and the maintenance and operation cost of the motorway tunnel, which is believed to be 4-5 times higher than a normal surface road.

"The toll rate for the Smart motorway will be comparable to what has already been implemented in the Klang Valley," said a source.

The 3km double-deck toll road, which is expected to register at least 30,000 vehicles daily, will cut travel time from Sungai Besi to Jalan Sultan Ismail by 30 minutes during peak hours, from 40 minutes currently.

The Smart project is built by Syarikat Mengurus Air Banjir dan Terowong Sdn Bhd, the toll concessionaire for the motorway until January 2043. Smart is an equal joint venture between between MMC Corp Bhd and Gamuda Bhd.

About RM1.3 billion of the project cost for construction of the stormwater tunnel for flood mitigation was borne by the Government and the remaining RM633 million by the toll concessionaire.

Works Minister Datuk Seri S. Samy Vellu said the tunnel, which is built to channel excess floodwater away from the city, will open in the next two months.

"Things are completed now and we are going to the Cabinet to ask for approval to open the tunnel within the next two months," Samy Vellu said after opening the 1st Construction Industry Research Achievement International Conference in Kuala Lumpur yesterday.


----------



## thainotts (Jun 26, 2006)

^^ :applause: excellent for Malaysia


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*SMART tunnel details out soon *
Updated : 13-03-2007 
Media : The Star 


KUALA LUMPUR: The toll rates and opening date of the SMART tunnel will be announced within two weeks, said Datuk Seri S. Samy Vellu. 

Commenting on recent contradictory reports on the two issues, the Works Minister said that a working paper had been submitted to the Cabinet for a final decision.

*Natural Resources and Environment Minister Datuk Seri Azmi Khalid on Sunday announced that the tunnel's opening was on ***** 7(7/4/2007) – a full week after the Works Ministry's slated opening date. *

'The tunnel is already completed and ready for operations, so let us leave the final decision to the Cabinet and not complicate things,” Samy Vellu told reporters after the ground-breaking ceremony for the Putra Heights Interchange here yesterday. 

*The 2km interchange, costing RM65mil, is to be competed by the end of 2008. *

Samy Vellu, who later opened the Malaysian Indian Restaurant Owners Association's annual general meeting here, chided Category ‘A’ restaurateurs for hesitating to join the “Malaysia Kitchen” programme organised by the Tourism Ministry.

The programme, which has been a success following its trial run in ******, will be expanding worldwide.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Opening of SMART tunnel to reduce flood risks and traffic jams*
By BAVANI M.
Photos by SAMUEL ONG
Monday April 16, 2007
TheStar










In April and October of 2001, and again in June 2003, massive floods in Kuala Lumpur caused serious damage. It was apparent that the rivers flowing through the city were unable to hold the water and space constraints did not permit river improvement work. It was then that the storm water management and road tunnel project (SMART) was offered as a solution to end flooding in the capital city. More than three years have gone by since construction began and the highway is due to open at the end of this month. STAR METRO gains an insight into the workings of this RM1.9bil tunnel.


----------



## mariokarter (Oct 22, 2006)

What happens if they flood the tunnel by accident and cars are still in it??? Also wouldn't the roadway buildup nasty water residue and grime and make it unsafe for driving???


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*-	What are the safety features in SMART? *

Safety in motorway tunnel is of paramount importance and absolute priority to us. We will install many safety features to ensure public safety. These features will be highlighted at a latter time.

The common question is how safe is the tunnel and will the vehicles in the motorway be submerged during an emergency. SMART is probably the only system that has incorporated the most number of emergency and contingency features in its operation system.

As safety of vehicles in the motorway will be of paramount importance, SMART has additional features that are unique over and above the features seen in a normal motorway tunnel. The main features are: 
* Automated Flood Control Gates: the water tight gates are installed on either ends of the motorway tunnel (within the stormwater section). In addition similar single flood control steel gates will be installed at both entrances and exits of the motorway tunnel. These gates will be operated with a hydraulic system. 
* Cross Passage between decks at 250m intervals: the passage acts as emergency exits during an emergency. 
* Ventilation/ escape shafts at 1km intervals: these powerful air ventilators will constantly renew the air and maintain the air quality within the motorway. To protect the ventilation system during the flooding, the system consists of a series of shafts each containing an exhaust and fresh air injector. This design enables the fans to be situation outside the SMART tunnel to create a longitudinal flow in the tunnel between the shafts that permits the air in the tunnel to be continuously renewed and the extraction of the exhaust fumes. The feature also allows for smoke control in the event of a fire. 
* Equipped with fire fighting equipment, telephone and surveillance at 1 km interval 

*-	Once SMART is in place, will the city folks be rid off the flash floods and traffic jams after heavy downpour? *

Studies have shown that where Sg. Klang meets Sg. Ampang and the Sg. Gombak meets Sg. Klang are the flood prone areas and the Jalan Tun Perak Bridge can only manage a certain level of flood discharge. The SMART PROJECT when completed will help divert water from entering the critical location in the Sg. Klang. We would like to correct the misconception that SMART would be able to resolve the flooding in the city centre by itself. There are the Sg Bunos and Sg Gombak that contribute to floods in the city centre. There are other flood mitigation projects undertaken by JPS besides SMART which would then resolve the flooding woes in the city centre. Then again, there is such a thing called the life span, SMART has its limitation which is dependent on other factors such as future development. SMART addresses floods caused by overflow of rivers and do not address flash floods caused by a myriad of other localized problem such as clogged drains and so on.

*-	How is the evacuation process? *

In term of operations, the upstream monitoring facilities and the retention capacities of the two holding ponds and the tunnel give the system operators at least an hour warning for the need to close the motorway to traffic and avail it for flood water diversion. Clearing the road tunnel will only take about 30 – 45 minutes including closing of the gates and cross passage doors, conducting a walkthrough check and opening the flood tunnel barrier. As added precaution, there is no possibility of opening the flood control gates without first closing the road’s on and off ramp gates and likewise no possibility of opening the ramp gates without first closing the flood control gates. The two are deliberately linked as part of the scheme’s failsafe / defect-proof operation. This is the only way the dual purpose operations could be combined safely in a dual purpose structure.


*-	How do you ventilate the tunnel?* 

Four ventilation shafts divide the road tunnel into three, approximately 1km-long sections. These powerful air ventilators would constantly renew the air and maintain the air quality within the motorway. To protect the ventilation system during floods, the systems consist of a series of shafts, each containing and exhaust and fresh air injector. This design enables the fans to be situated outside the SMART tunnel and also allows for smoke control in the event of fire.

*-	Is there any elevator in the emergency exit? *

Yes

*-	Tell me more about the flood gates? *

The motorway section of the tunnel is fitted with water-tight flood and traffic gates at either end to separate the motorway from the stormwater tunnel for the safety of the motorway users. The flood gates at both ends of the motorway will remain closed at all times during traffic operation and opened only when the tilting road gates in the ingress and egress are closed. The first line of protection against water entering the road tunnel is an emergency gate at each end. There will be five gates at either end of the motorway: two flood gates, two road gates and an emergency gate. Similar gates have been used successfully in the London underground tunnel to prevent flooding.

Source : *SMART* (*S*TORMWATER *M*ANAGEMENT *A*ND *R*OAD *T*UNNEL)


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The completing its final phase...
KUALA LUMPUR - STORMWATER MANAGEMENT AND ROAD TUNNEL (SMART)


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From SMART website
Permanent opening of MS07 to traffic was implemented on 26/1/07.










Installation of gantries and signages in progress.










Tunnel painting completed; wall mural painting at ingress U-sections (MS03/04) in progress.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From SMART website
Painting of wall mural at ingress U-sections (MN02/03) in progress.










Installation of jet fans and cable termination completed.










External roadwork for the Stormwater Control Centre in progress. Landscaping to commence in early February 2007.


----------



## hetfield85 (Jun 18, 2005)

http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BT/Tuesday/Nation/BT622573.txt/Article/
*Malaysia looks into building more tunnels*

May 15 2007

THE Government is carrying out detailed studies on the prospect of constructing more tunnels instead of cutting hill slopes when building new highways.

"To help ease traffic congestion in cities, we need to build new highways. I have directed the Public Works Department to do detailed studies to incorporate tunnels under existing busy roads and through hill slopes.

"The SMART tunnel is a creative engineering solution which we can replicate elsewhere in the country," Works Minister Datuk Seri S. Samy Vellu said.










SMART, a world's first, is a twin system consisting a stormwater channel and a motorway in a single infrastructure.

Samy Vellu was speaking to reporters after jointly officiating at the six-kilometre double-decked SMART motorway with Natural Resources and Environment Minister Datuk Azmi Khalid.

The RM1.93 billion project was built by Syarikat Mengurus Air Banjir dan Terowong Sdn Bhd (SMART) - a 50:50 joint venture between MMC Corp Bhd and Gamuda Bhd.

The Government financed RM1.3 billion of the project cost, while the remaining RM633 million came from SMART, which is also the toll concessionaire for the motorway.

The SMART motorway is a faster alternative route to the Golden Triangle commercial district via a newly-built extension into Jalan Sultan Ismail from the existing Jalan Sungai Besi, with entry and exit points along Jalan Davis and Jalan Tun Razak (near the Kampung Pandan roundabout).

It is expected to reduce travelling time between Sg Besi and the city centre to five minutes from the current 30 minutes.

The upper deck of the motorway tunnel is for traffic heading south, while the lower deck is for city-bound traffic.

Some 200,000 vehicles travel daily from Sg Besi to the city centre. Yesterday, motorists started using the SMART motorway free of charge.

"Let me repeat, this is a tolled expressway. It's free of charge for one month but starting June 15 road users have to pay toll," Samy Vellu said, adding that the amount of toll has yet to be decided by the Cabinet.

"Taking into consideration the amount of time spent and cost to build this tunnel, we should not think that the toll rate is the same as ordinary highways.

"You have to compare the SMART tunnel with other tunnels in the world incorporating highways. It will be a special rate," the Works Minister said.


----------



## rembau1958 (Oct 10, 2005)

Drove through SMART tunnel last night. It was a great experience. Plus it is free for now  .


----------

